Ask HN: Is demand for software engineers rising during Covid-19 - mraza007
======
muzani
In my area, yes.

The offline to online flow increased greatly: e-commerce, digital marketing.
E-wallets were once dumb ideas, but with contactless, they're suddenly a great
idea. Lots of bureaucracy moved from paper to digital forms, and are taking
the next step of integrating into a database and analyzing the data. Anything
to do with remote work increased greatly, and that's all software engineering
too. Plus things like games, online writing. I have a little site for writers
and we've had increased traffic lately without any extra marketing.

On the other hand, a lot of businesses shut down or are slowing down, mainly
the oil industry.

~~~
mraza007
Looks like the demand for software engineers is growing. Plus I have seen a
lot industries are moving to cloud and amazon is hiring a lot of people at the
moment

------
giantg2
Nothing specific to my field (finance).

